# Programm Vorzeichenwechsel



## wisi (27. Okt 2005)

_Könnte mir vielleicht jemand das Programm schreiben zu meiner Aufgabe zum Thema Vorzeichenwechsel?? 
Die Angabe habe ich vorher schon geschrieben :lol:  
Steht unter Vorzeichenwechsel! 
Das Programm muss man mit Arrays schreiben.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte.
Danke im vorraus.  
  :wink: _


----------



## Sky (27. Okt 2005)

Hier ist ein Forum - kein Codegenerator.

@Mod: Kann das mal jemand verschieben ?


----------



## Bert Brenner (27. Okt 2005)

Angabe steht unter Vorzeichenwechsel?

Bahnhof Bratkartoffel?


----------



## bygones (27. Okt 2005)

```
public double vorwe(double i) {
   return i * -1;
}
```


----------

